# Wireless adapter and 192.168.0.1



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

I am trying to retrieve the WEP key for my wireless network from the website: 192.168.0.1. Everytime I type in this web address, my browser mistakenly puts http:// before this and therefore will not connect to the site. Does anyone know how to prevent my browser (on windows xp) from doing this?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you looking for

https://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.0.1

From that IP, I assume you have a DLink router. It normally listens at http://192.168.0.1 If I'm wrong and it's a different brand, please tell us what make and model it is.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

I am looking for 192.168.0.1. My internet provider told me it wouldn't work if http:// was before the above number but my browser inserts the http:// anyway. My router is through Comcast, it's an ARRIS. The main problem is with my web browser accessing the site.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Please do the following: 
*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between / and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

The http:// is fine, in fact, it's required.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the make/model of the router?


----------



## tanguay (Aug 3, 2008)

In response to the question about the http://. There is nothing wrong, this is the normail behavior of a Web browser. Also on the WEB a site with address 192.168.0.1 does not exist. 
This the address of many make of broadband router for home use.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

In response to avisitor, the ipconfig settings are as follows:

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.
C:\DOCUME~1\ALICIA~1>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alicia
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.md.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.md.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Conne
ction
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-B9-92-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.100.76.165
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 76.100.72.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.15
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.242
68.87.71.226
68.87.64.196
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 18, 2008 6:54:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 22, 2008 6:54:31 AM
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-29-DE-BB-EE


In addition, my modem is Arris, through Comcast. The wireless router is Netgear through Comcast.

I have a very basic question as well regarding where my computer should be connected. My internet access is through a direct connection to the cable modem. I am unable to connect to the wireless router directly while I am on the internet since there is only one ethernet port. Will I be able to obtain this information without being connected to the wireless router?


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

And the wireless router is Netgear WGR614 v8. Thanks


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Um, to access the router (http://192.168.0.1), you need to be plugged into one of the computer ports of the router. The cable modem should be plugged into the Internet port of the router. It should autoconfigure and you will get access to the internet and to that setup page.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears that the cable modem is connected to a LAN port, not the WAN port of the router.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

I know it sounds ridiculous, and I apologize for my ignorance, but it appeared that there was only one port on the wireless router due to a big warning sticker on the back.

Anyway, I've connected computer to wireless device and wireless device to modem, and I still am unable to access the page for 192.168.0.1.

I instead get redirected to earthlinkfinder.net and a message which states that the website address I entered could not be found.??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you SURE the modem is connected to the correct port now?

Here's a "cookbook" to getting a broadband router connected to a cable account and working with a wired connection. When you get that working, we'll address the wireless issue.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

Before I do all that, one question. Will I erase the WEP key and passphrase that already exists in the process?

All I really need from all this is to get the WEP key and passphrase from my wireless router that was obtained when I initially set up wireless for my laptop (which has since died). Now I am trying to establish with my desktop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you don't know the WEP key, you're going to have to enter a new one anyway, right? 

Yes, the factory reset will reset all of the parameters. If the router is not connecting at all, that's the first step here.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

Also, I don't see a reset button on the router. This time I'm sure.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Camon said:


> Also, I don't see a reset button on the router. This time I'm sure.


Really sure are you? Did you look in the manual, Netgear thinks they put a reset button on that router.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

When you remove that warning message/sticker you'll expose four ethernet ports. Connect your laptop to one of those and the modem to the other one. You should then be able to browse the net as well as navigate to www.routerlogin.net to find that wep key.

EDIT: Sorry, http://192.168.0.1 not routerlogin.net

EDIT2: Post another ipconfig /all if that doesn't work. I want to see the Default Gateway when you're plugged into the router.

You should be setup like this:










EDIT 3: if http://192.168.0.1 doesn't work do http://192.168.1.1


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

Still could not access the site.

The ipconfig/all reads as follows:
Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.
C:\DOCUME~1\ALICIA~1>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alicia
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Conne
ction
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-B9-92-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 18, 2008 8:11:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 19, 2008 8:11:20 PM
C:\DOCUME~1\ALICIA~1>


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's because it should be http://192.168.1.1 not http://192.168.0.1

I can tell that from the ipconfig /all output.

Are you able to access the net when it's plugged in as shown above.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My v5 version of that router is sometimes extremely defensive about showing its configuration pages; sounds like the v8 may be just as bad. Alternate between the address (192.168.1.1) and the "name" specified in the manual (I think www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm). After trying each twice Restart your computer and repeat the above. By the 3rd time you should be in, and then it'll probably behave after that.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

@TerryNet: I guess I've been blessed with a v6 version of that router . It only refuses to show its configuration pages to the WAN interface on occasion.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

The 1.1 extension leads me to a login prompt but the username: comcast and PW: 1234 that the comcast people gave me doesn't work. Guess I'll have to call them again.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

That would be bogus, it should be admin : password.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

So I got into 192.168.1.1 using admin, password and here's what I got

*Account Name* (If Required)*Domain Name* (If Required) *Internet IP Address*Get Dynamically From ISPUse Static IP Address







IP Address...







IP Subnet Mask...







Gateway IP Address... *Domain Name Server (DNS) Address *Get Automatically From ISPUse These DNS Servers







Primary DNS...







Secondary DNS... *Router MAC Address*Use Default AddressUse Computer MAC AddressUse This MAC Address

So where is the WEP key and passphrase??
Thanks.


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess what I wanted to post didn't really come out right. Next to all the addresses there are numbers as I'm sure you already know. Not sure where to go from here...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101675.asp


----------



## Camon (Aug 17, 2008)

I finally got this to work! In retrospect, my main problem was that the comcast guy told me the wrong weblink to set this up (and my connection was wrong)
Thank you to all who helped me figure this out.
Dave


----------

